# Wood ID on craigslist - Paul'



## ButchC (Mar 6, 2014)

How funny it was when I was searching Craigslist for Estate sales and tools when I came across this post.

@phinds, you're famous!!! And on Craigslist!!

Wood store on Wheels

Love to see people get free advertising!!

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2014)

That's kinda cool!


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, last time I looked there were a couple hundred sites that link to my site so it's pretty well known.

I had a good chuckle a couple months back when I got an email from a guy I've corresponded with a bit out in Seattle. He said something like "hey, Paul, you're NEVER gonna believe what I just ran across. I actually met a woodworker who had never heard of your site."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like our new guy Sequoiah sp?


----------



## ButchC (Mar 6, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Sounds like our new guy Sequoiah sp?



Hadnt even considered that it could be him.


----------

